# What serpentine belt for 1.8T NO power steering NO A/C?



## Jvw1.8Tmk2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just built a 1.8t for a MK2 swap with power steering and A/C deleated does anybody know what serpentine belt will be the correct size for the build


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

What 1.8T are you using?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

opcorn:

it's obvious your searching skills are not working. i have posted the proper length belt on the forums several times over the years, part # and everything for a conti belt.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't search either because I can't find it! Lol


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Would it be the same belt for a longitudinal 1.8t as a transverse ?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Found this while searching using google. Was looking for this info myself.

VW part # * 038903137G

http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?215485-1-8T-without-power-steering-which-alternator-belt
*


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

schwartzmagic said:


> Found this while searching using google. Was looking for this info myself.
> 
> VW part # * 038903137G
> 
> ...


this is the belt i was using, i use a continentail and a dayco as well that fit a touch tighter. standby for pic of said belt part #


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------

